# Today is time to reup.



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

I am going to spend more money today than I should on buying supplies for the haunt. I need several containers of Latex and mold alginate. I need paints and wigs. I need teeth and clay. I have a more to buy but I think that's enough to mention.


----------

